#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Verhalen waardoor je overtuigt ben dat de Islam het woord is van Allah(swt)

## Lmar

Selaam Aleicum,

Ik ben Nederlandse, en sinds een aantal jaren heeft de islam mij geintereseerd.
Nu heb ik veel gelezen, en het voelt allemaal erg goed aan.
Maar ik zou graag van jullie willen horen, waarom jullie 100% overtuigt zijn van de Islam.
Bijvoorbeeld door verhalen, door verzen uit de Koran, door wetenschappelijke bewijzen uit de koran.
Ik hoop dat jullie mij hierbij willen helpen, zodat ik meer kennis op kan doen.
Ook omdat ik mijn famillie straks wil vertellen dat ik moslim ben, en de reden daarvan.
Als ik een mooi verhaal heb, en kan uitleggen waarin het anders is dan de bijbel, hoop ik dat ze ook interesse krijgen.
Mijn tante is christelijk, van haar verwacht ik veel vragen...Ik zou het daarom mooi vinden als ik haar kan uitleggen wat het verschil is tussen de Bijbel en de Koran. En waarom de Koran meer waarheid is.
Graag serieuze reactie's

Selaam Lmar

----------


## Jahina

Salaam wa alaikoem,

Als je genoeg kennis op doet, kun je familie vrienden juiste antwoorden geven,
lees vooral boeken,
In de bijbel zegt men, dat jezus de zoon van god is.. Allah heeft geen kinderen geen tantes of ooms,
geen ouders.
Dus jezus is niet de zoon van god wat men beaamd. Dat is 1 verschil verder kun je kennis opdoen via internet maar doe het liefst uit boeken.
Lees de bijbel en lees de koran

----------


## Batata Helwa

wa aleik salaam

ik denk dat de kracht van de islam het geloven in het verborgene is.
de overgave aan allah swt jou schepper moet je voelen in je hart
in de geschiedenis heeft allah swt vaak bewijzen geleverd, deze zijn genoemd in de koran en ook de bijbel.
maar hoe meer bewijzen hij leverden hoe groter het ongeloof bij de mensen was.

bijv, sidna moussa asdie met allah heeft gepraat
sidna 3iessa as die als baby al kon praten
hele volkeren die doodvielen en weer werden opgewekt, bijv de joden nadat ze het kalf hadden gemaakt en aanbeden

er zijn nog genoeg voorbeelden, maar uiteindelijk is het denk ik belangrijk als mens te kijken naar wat allah swt heeft geschapen.
een perfecte schepping...de wereld, dampkring, de hemelen, voedsel, de dag en nacht dit zijn dingen die al voldoende bewijs zijn van het bestaan van allah swt

het grootste bewijs voor jou tante en alle mensen die niet overtuigd zijn is het oude testament, hierin staat letterlijk de komst van mohammed saws genoemd echter dit is door de mens veranderd en ontkend
Wordt Mohammed in Het Oude Testament (Hebreeuwse Geschriften) genoemd?

ik hoop dat ik je een beetje heb geholpen

wa salaam

----------


## Batata Helwa

http://dewarereligie.nl/wp-content/u...amiel-Zino.pdf

----------


## Banu qurayza

Waarom moet je anderen overtuigen? Jij hebt, ten minste in de Westerse wereld, het individuele recht keuzes te maken. (Een keuzevrijheid die in de islamitische wereld niet geld! Dit zou je aan het denken moeten zetten)
Ik heb me ook verdiept in de islam en ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat de islam nooit deel van mij kan worden. Het is de religie van regeltjes die door "geleerden" pervers worden uitgebuit.

ik wens je veel wijsheid toe.

----------

